# what -no Oscar thread?



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Okay , I know I live in a town that's obsessed- but what about them Oscars?
I'm so happy - first year I haven't had to actually cook for anyone( had a shot at the Elton John party, but restaurant's not open yet)... got to hang out,
order in take out (Thai food) and yell at my tv screen....
Any body see Gosford Park? And what's up with J.Lo's Cholita/prom hairdo?...

Just wondering...


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I went to a Malaysian dinner party last night and we watched the first hour together. I unfortunately missed the last hour or so because it was past my bedtime plus the first three hours were quite boring.

I was rooting for LOTR, but then that was the only nominated movie I had seen. I don't go very often and usually prefer foreign films when I do get a chance.

Clothes were not exciting -- made me miss Cher. J-Lo's hair made her look like a Pekingnese (dog). I didn't think Halle Berry's dress was all that great, but she made it look fantastic -- to have that body... But I'm not giving up good food.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

I like your description, Risa!
Everybody wants to look tasteful so they don't get yelled at by Joan Rivers (cow!) and the fashion police -
I think it's a conspiracy among the stylists and designers who set the tone -  
Did Gweneth Paltrow not look in the mirror before she left the house??? (Where was her fashion handler?)

My favorite was Sydney Poitier - I've loved him ever since I saw 
"To Sir, with Love" as a kid... he always represented 'the best' of what a person can be...


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Sidney Poitier was a class act; and of course I expected him to be. He's a humble man, and deserves all the praise he gets. And then there's Halle Berry, who must've thought she won something much bigger than she did. I was so embarrassed for her and her over-the-top reaction. I wish Sissy Spacek had won, and I'm so glad Ron Howard got the recognition he deserves.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I saw Grosford Park 
Of course I liked it A LOT 

I wish it was Sissi Spacek too

Did you see that film? It was a great film

I am glad the "Gladiator" didn't get his Oscar... 
and although I like the tall red head, too much promotion, she got to my nerves...


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

That tall redhead sure made "Bridget Jones" Renee look like she's only 5 ft tall when they were standing together during the Pre-Oscar show. 

According to the news this morning, Halle Berry really did win more than she did. She made history as the first black woman ever to win Best Actress and in the presence of Mr. Sidney Poitier. That may not mean much to the rest of us, but it seems to have meant a great deal to her and to the black population. I don't know if she deserved to win since I didn't see Monster's Ball, but she was a popular winner amongst her peers. In any case, I'm sure she was better than the tall redhead because I'm still not convinced that Miss Moulin Rouge can act. She always just seems to be cold and steely.

Did anyone catch the short montage at the beginning of the show? I recognized at least a couple of famous chefs, Alice Waters and Rocco diSpirito.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I gathered from Ms. Berry's speech that she was the first woman of color to win (in that category?), and I don't want to make light of that, because it's about time!! But it's an Oscar, for goodness sake! She seemed to think she was elected president or something!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I agree with everyone here. My favourite, Sidney P., a class act indeed!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm glad Halle Berry won her Oscar even though I really wanted Sissy Spacek to win just to prove you can be over 40 and have good roles. Think about it for a second an Oscar is a recognition of talent, a symbol meaning you are at the top of your career. And woman gets there while they are in their late twenties or early thirties?

Of course for a man it's very different. They get their Oscar later in life, when they have character lines, man never have wrinkles. Ever notice women are always pair with much older man. Don't get me wrong I love Harrison Ford but having him with every nymphets under thirties is not a portrait of the reality. Having him with Meryl Streep would be more realistic and can you imagine the sparkles? 

It won't be good for the box office you'll hear. Teenagers are the target audience. That's why you'll see film with such idiotic title as Deuce Bigalow Male Gigolo. And I won't even talk about the content of the film. How could I? I never saw it. 

What was I saying? Oh yes the Oscar last night. It was long, as usual, entertaining and it's nice to see a good film win once in a while. And Sidney Poitier, to see him I'd wait all night. What a gentleman.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Momo
Ditto...


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

And what do you think about Randy Newman ?

He was right, this Oscar to him, was like charity. !6 nominations 1 award and he writes beautiful music...


----------



## chloe23 (Mar 26, 2002)

I like your description o J. Lo Risa...  

The Oscar was way too long and boring. I had to wait until the very last hour to see who won the Best Picture, Actor and Actress  And since I'm on the East Coast, it didn't end till around 1am! Anyhow, I wished Lord of the Rings could've won Best Picture though.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Are you insane? Seventy four years have gone by. Say it with me...S e v e n t y F o u r Y e a r s - with a black actress never recognized as "best actress" although some have put forth extremely compelling performances - and you think her reaction was over the top??? 

Whenever a glass ceiling crashes, it's a milestone. Your tiny drop of cynicism won't pollute the victory. She was right, that moment was much bigger than she was - and you're definitely smaller than you give yourself credit.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Not everyone knows what's been going on with Black Actors/Actresses and the rest of hollywood. Im black (although many Afro-Americans tell me Im not) and I realized the importance of the situation. In all the years of the oscars Ive never watched until now. Only *once* with Sidney did they *ever* give one of their precious oscars to a black person.

It is just like being black and trying to hail a cab in NYC. Ive have them drive past *me* to pick up the blonde. I dont think that anyone who is not latino, afro-american, african, caribbean or sometimes even asian would understand how it is to live in this country for us. Since Halle won, there is now hope that there could be a chance for all of us who aspire to have that kind of career.

This moment was akin to when the first woman was made CEO or Exec. But don't expect them to give another one away again too soon. Wont happen. I dont fault momo for not knowing what was going on. If something of importance was going on with white america, *I'd* be clueless. Like "what's the big deal about that"

PS

You can try this test if you want to understand a little bit of the problem. Call up a real estate agent about an apt in the rich part of town and try a phony "ghetto" accent and see how far you get. Then call back with a "cali" or "white" accent and see how fast they will want you to come down and see the place. I remember being told "Ma'am, I don't think you would be able to afford the rent here but I will give you a number for an agency in Brooklyn that can accomodate you."

*And to answer Momo. She was the first black woman to win.....ever. Not just in that category.*


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I won't make a comment on the writting "style" of your post.

Instead, I will try to "amuse" myself with the fact that you accuse Momoreg, the most peaceful and reasonable person in Chef Talk of being cynical and small.

That was funny indeed.

Back to the discussion.

Being black or pink or yellow or green doesn't make you a better actor. If you think that it does let me know.

_edited to add "pink or yellow or green "_


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Hubbie works at entertainment news at ABC Radio - they did a lot of 'live' interviews after the awards, and this is one they received sort of 'third party' from Denzel Washington:

A reporter came up to Denzel after the awards, and asked, "How long do you think it's going to be until the word 'black' is gone from describing who won the awards?" Denzel looked at the reporter, and asked him, "Who do you write for?" The fellow said, "------Newspaper". Denzel looked at him again, and just said, "Why don't YOU start right now, by not using the term 'black'?!"

Right on, Denzel! Who, by the way, is also a wonderful family man; when asked what party he was going to after the Oscars, he said, "Well, I told my kids that if I lost, I would be home, and if I win I'll be home, and we'll party". What a guy!!!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Let's get back to those nice fluffy topics of clothes and hair. Especially J Lo's and the lady from There's something about Mary. I cant tell whos do was worse. And Gwyn should *shoot* her stylist. Her dress was AWFUL.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Debating is when you exchange arguments on ideas.

When you hit a person for having an opinion different than yours you are not debating.

If people cannot debate they'd better stick on discussing hair and clothes.

Ok??


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Sorry, couldn't think of the word I wanted to use Athenaeus . I believe we should stick to the clothes and hair. Much more fun. :lol: Plus, Ive been on both sides of that war of the words. Very dangerous territory to be treading in. 

I think Momo has a right to her opinion without being yelled at too. Chiff was being way too sensitive. If Halle isnt fighting about it why should we?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I am glad you stated that opinion Shewntycat,

Because I was thinking of closing this thread.

We all have rights to our own opinions, however their is no place for public "showing off" at others exspence.

If someone has a personal opinion on a topic that they feel strongly about and have the need to embaress someone else,

*DO IT IN PRIVATE*


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I thought that some of the people looked pretty cool. Sam Jackson always has a cool tux but I thought Tom Cruise looked like a dope with that 5 oclock shadow.

As for Cameron Diaz I thought she looked really bad with that hair do. I mean comm'on comb your hair for crying out loud! 

Cate Blanchett is always a class act.

As for Whoopi G I thought she did a pretty decent job (although I did not watch the whole ceremony). The new Kodak center is an amazing building and I was glad they moved the oscars.

The one thing I can't understand is why Lord of the Rings didn't get best director, but then again I am biassed.

Also I am glad Denzel won an oscar, but I don't think he should of received it for Training Day. I saw the movie and he has done much better work such as that in the Pelican Brief, and Glory to name a couple.

And thats a hollywood minute with Nicko.
(see it's not so hard to stay on topic guys  )


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Somehow I thought someone would turn this into this type of thread. All I was saying was that, yes, it is wonderful that they finally recognized a black womanat the academy awards (I did say that I didn't want to make light of that), BUT I thought her reaction (AS A PERSON---NOT A BLACK PERSON) was too much for my taste.

You guys are right-- let's just talk about hair.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Youre right Nicko. Even Denzel thought he shouldn't have got it for Training Day of all things. He thought they gave it to him as an apeasement (?). Would have to see the interview again for the correct statement.

And Lord of the Rings SHOULD HAVE WON. :bounce:  :bounce: What did they give that too again. Moulin Rouge??? Ugh!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

O.k. I'll talk hair, oops wait I didn't really notice hair...but I have a firm opinion about G. Platro's (sorry , not sure how to spell her name) look. I'm betting that she did that look ONLY for the deliberate attention it would get her.

She's always dressed 'normal' before, so she knows basic guidelines of taste. And was she up for anything big to keep her name in the limelight? Well if you make the best dressed list that's nice but a year on the bad list gives you far more attention. Don't they say, it doesn't matter what they say about you just so long as they are talking about you.....that's my take! Intentional bad taste!

Holly made me cry. But I wished someone would have stopped her before she went so far on that it wound up turning me off. Thanking her lawyer wasn't a good move (even though she wasen't refering to this) it made me remember the auto accident thing and that started ruining my well wishes for her personally.

The whole award thing is getting over done. It seems no one is paying attention to what the current movies are, instead it's a lifetime achievement thing for each award. Give it to Randy because he's over due. Give it to Howard cause he's over due...I just didn't think some of the awards were the recipients best work. How about you all?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Cant give a good reply to the picture quest since I didn't even see Monster's ball or Training day. :blush: But you said she thanked her *lawyer???* I got turned off by all the tears and changed the channel. Never knew she did that. And I think you are right about Gwyn. Probably just a publicity act. And Ms. Diaz said she actually DID just get out of bed and didnt brush her hair!  Hollywood. 

If you ask denzel, I think he agrees with you about the whole oscar thing.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Just out of curiosity.

What a lawyer should do in order to be aknowledged in an event like the Oscar Awards??

Many people have been awarded with an Oscar playing the lawyer, in fact one of the best roles of Denzel Washington was when he played the lawyer not to mention Julia Robers are Erin Brongovitc...(sp)


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

The Oscars have gotten to be completely overblown in my mind. The awards have become weighted by so much political backstabbing and rumor-mongering that any relevance or significance they once had is lost. 
Did anyone happen to see the 60 Minutes segment that interviewed John Nash? They documented Hollywood insiders attempts to trash "Beautiful Mind"s Oscar chances by spreading rumors about supposed anti-semitic comments Nash made during the depths of his illness. What underhanded nonsense. 
The other thing that bugs me is that if a director makes a movie about, or an actor plays a person who is mentally ill or handicapped in some way, they always win an Academy Award. My term for it is "Play a nut-case, win an Oscar". (Believe me, it is not my intention to bash the mentally handicapped.) It's just that as far as filmmaking goes, it's much easier to play(or show) an extreme character that's outside the norm, than to play an average person navigating their way through the major challenges of life with subtley and grace. In this year's example compare "A Beautiful Mind" to "In the Bedroom". "Beautiful Mind" was a good movie, but a study of an extreme character who is relatively one-dimensional. "Bedroom" and "Monster's Ball, however, were about ordinary people and the fundamental changes they experience---truly brilliant and subtle.
Here are some more examples of the "Nutcase=Oscar" theory-
Joanne Woodward in "Three Faces of Eve"
Jack Nicholson in "One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest"
Dustin Hoffman in "Rain Man"
Geoffrey Rush in "Shine"
Tom Hanks in "Forrest Gump"
Jessica Lange in "Blue Sky"
Holly Hunter in "The Piano"
There are many more examples.
Don't get me wrong, I loved each and every one of these movies and performances, I just think the Oscars are skewed and do not recognize truly superlative work. 
Watch the SAG (Screen Actor's Guild) Awards. These awards are based on evaluations by the people who actually do the work, not just movie buffs/hangers-on who agree to watch every movie sent to them (it's really not too hard to become a member of the Academy). The SAGs and Golden Globes are the only award shows with any relavence these days.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Here are some more Nutcase=Oscar examples:
Kathy Bates in "Misery"
Vivian Leigh in "Streetcar Named Desire"
Jack Nicholson in "As Good as it Gets" (Second Oscar for a crazy)
Nicholas Cage in "Leaving Las Vegas"
Anthony Hopkins in "Silence of the Lambs"
Daniel Day Lewis in "My Left Foot"
Cliff Robertson in "Charly"

Again, these are all good, some great!, movies. I just can't get behind the assumption that if you play a crazy person, it's neccesarily a brilliant performance.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Ooohh... I love Charly. I read Flowers for Algernon when I was about 10 and I thought the book's title was Charly with a backwards r for a long time afterwards.

I agree with you foodnfoto about that silly assumption. I think it's almost easier to play a crazy person because you can be over the top and it wouldn't matter. It's much more difficult playing a believable, regular person. I haven't seen In the Bedroom except for clips, but that looks like a movie that showcases an actor's craft.

Julia Roberts "Erin" didn't have obvious psychological problems, but she was definitely an over the top type of person. I just saw the movie a couple of weeks ago and I don't know if it was worthy of an Oscar although Julia does have amazing screen presence.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Crazy people are much more fun than normal people!


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

My husband and I watched Training Day today, and I'd have to politely disagree with whoever said his acting was better in Pelican Brief. Denzel is a good guy. To watch him swearing, being violent, etc, is such a stretch, and I remarked to my husband about half way through- "I had forgotten this was Denzel!" It's good acting when you forget you're watching a particular actor/actress because they have drawn you so far into their character. 

My personal favorite for best actress was Renee Zellweger (wrong spelling I'm sure) because her character in Bridget Jones' Diary was exactly like one of my best friends, and I watched that movie two times in a row because I thought it was so great. 

The outfits- I thought Julia Roberts and Renee's dresses were beautiful, classics. Also Denzel's wife looked beautiful. I heard Gwyneth described as Gwyneth "Chicken Cutlet" Paltrow. I think instead of it being a statement of individuality, etc, I feel it was more of a statement of disdain. She announced a couple of weeks ago that she will be moving to Europe because she feels the Hollywood film industry no longer has anything worthwhile to offer her. Interesting. 

Will somebody please teach me to do my hair like Sandra Bullock?

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Wow, haven't seen the thread in awhile... I just wanted to dish the drag...

Note to Shimmer - I too always liked Rene - years ago she worked as a bar back at a friend's Hollywood dive bar - she always cracked everyone up because she wore Playtex yellow gloves during her shift to save her hands - she was a great girl and knew she was going to be a star! 
As for Sandra Bullock's 'do- get thee to a hair salon - you can't do that yourself!!! (There must have been easily 4 assistants working on her!) :lol:


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I have to say that "Lord of the Rings" should have won it all - but I haven't seen it yet  I just loved the books soooo much, I'm almost afraid to see "The Fellowship...". I'm afraid I'll either be dissapointed or I'll like it so much that I'll be sad when its over (like I was with the books). I'm glad they didn't do too much with make-up trying to make the hobbits look overly "hobbity". Even though there is a description in the book about what hobbits are supposed to look like, I think everybody who is familiar with the work has his or her own mental picture of a hobbit. Overdoing it in the movie might have made it less appealing. Isn't Frodo just as cute as a button? I don't even know the actors' names. When they would show them on the screen at the Oscars, I would exclaim, "Look, honey, there's Frodo and Sam at the Oscars!" 
RF


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Rita - I'm with you - LOTR should have gotten something more than Ian McClellan's BSA. Hubbie thinks the 'academy' is waiting to see the other two before they recognize Peter Jackson (as director), or the bested adapted screenplay. 

Hubbie has seen trailers for Dark Tower, and says that it is totally awesome - the first one was only a teaser! I don't think you'll be disappointed!!!

Off-topic, i know - but how did your conflict work out with your 'more meat' client?


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I agree with you, Marmalady. I think by the release of the second or third film, they will recognize the enormity of what was accomplished with Lord of the Rings- given that they were all filmed at the same time.

Off topic...As for the catering thing, I haven't heard back from the client, but that's not unusual, as she only orders (ordered??) every 8 weeks or so. The company the event was at gets regular deliveries from my restaurant almost every day, though (from the regular menu), so somebody still loves me I guess.  Seriously, its hard for me when I don't hear from someone for a while, or business drops off. I tend to take it personally. Fortunately, we've had a surge this week.

RF


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Rita, check the catering forum - I'm being polite, and rather than asking an off-topic question, I'll start a new thread there


----------

